# Duxford 96 Spitfires, P38, jets etc



## Royzee617 (Aug 28, 2005)

Here is a topic devoted to a video I shot at Duxford in May 96 - my first visit with a camcorder. It features various arrivals as well as inside the hangars.

This first clip shows a Spitifire coming in to land - I think it is the BBMF MkXIV in invasion stripes. Might be wrong. Might be MH434.

Two versions of same clip in two sizes for those with and without DSL etc.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 28, 2005)

Part 2 - MiG, F86 etc.

A bit shaky on the old camera work but here is a nice view of some of the flyable jets parked at IWM - F86, T33 and F4 on our side and the Russki's Mig-15, -17 and -21, plus some piston trainers - Yaks or are they Sukhois?

Partly hidden at the back is the Iraqi AF markings Sea Fury.

Nice muriel of a B17 they rescued from Polebrook or some such.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice videos Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 29, 2005)

While inspecting the MiG-21 we were treated to more arrivals and a short aerobatic display by the F8F Bearcat and P51.

Again a small and a larger file... I am a bit perplexed by these as they should not cut off like this one has. Hmm I think I need to experiment a bit more or go back to the old video card. So much for thinking there was a shortcut with getting videos to the web LOL!

Oh well, great sound this time!


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 29, 2005)

Trio of black-scheme RAF Hawks arrive.
This video was made by the old route. Instead of copying vob files over from DVD I made the clip from my VCR via a Hauppage video card then converted it with Stoik the usual way.

Have posted two versions - high res and small file.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice videos Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 31, 2005)

I was lucky to see more and more and more Spitfires coming in for the airshow - here is the arrival flypast and break. Then a clip of the marshalling.... seems a bit unplanned compared to the usual 'follow me' you get at airshows. It is very tricky to taxi one of these beasties with all that cowling blocking the view (check out the TV series 'Piece of Cake') so we could have had a mighty expensive pile up!

I think they were all coming in for the airshow having been displaying down in Portsmouth for some special celebration - maybe someone knows. 

It is clips like these that making sharing essential and I once again thank the WW2 hosts for the opportunity.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 8, 2005)

More from the Duxford visit include Spitfire 2-seater lining up (lovely sound) and take-off. In the foreground you will see the P-47, B-25 and Bf-109 Gelb-nase, Rapide etc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have been remaking the earlier videos having given up for now on the vob conversion. This is about five minutes worth of various aerial and in-hangar planes at IWM.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 14, 2005)

A returning B17 - probably Sally B - note how it flies over parked B17 (prob Mary Alice).

Two versions of same clip - one chunky and one slight.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 17, 2005)

Having landed the Spitfires in the static line up preparing for the airshow,


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 17, 2005)

A bit out of sequence here - we see in this clip a nice Navy blue paint job Harvard (Texan?) lining up for take off - as a red variant comes in to land. Then various Spitfires taxi into the airshow line up.

Sorry it's a bit shaky but everything was happening so fast I was trying to get as close as possible to the action.

4 mins 21 sec of lovely engine sounds and video.

Maybe I will post a higher res file. This file conversion business is still driving me nuts. I tried out the newest version of the Stoik converter but it keeps crashing. I know it's free but... Worst of all the darn thing over-writes the basic version (it does not give you a choice) - luckily I had saved the old version so could revert to that.

I now am beginning to wonder if the basic problem lies with my source video. The Hauppage card output is either mpeg1 or 2 and I need avi. But that is a pain because the files are enormous. So for the moment it is going to be going for the usual route so please bear with me.


----------

